# Looking for Digital pH meter recommendation



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All,
Looking for a economical digital pH meter recommendation. Being colour blind makes using the standard test kits a bit tricky. I found this one sub $100 but was wondering about reliability.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378018270/p17160391.html

Thanks for any assistance.


----------

